# One for the Cod Gods



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi, quick question as Im a bit stumped.

Have been trying to locate a cod lure that apparently does not seem to exist:

What I am after is a large (over 100mm), bibbed, fat bodied cod lure that ONLY dives to 3m max. i.e mainly for trolling. Problem I am having is all the larger cod lures I can find dive to 5m plus, or simply have a huge bid and no rated depth. Not wanting a smaller, shallower diving version as frankly I mainly want to target larger fish and as my local allegedly contains mainly large cod. I come across a lot of trolling situations where I only want 3m depth max, Im a horrible cod fisherman as Im still learning but it appears you really need to be in the zone to get hits, and I often get occasions this is 3m depth.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated, otherwise it may be a hacksaw job on the bibs myself.

(p.s not wanting a spinnerbait, crankbait etc)


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

There are plenty of talented lure makers in Australia who specialise in Cod lures so I'm sure one of their designs would suit you. Try a website like lurelovers.com. Otherwise, perhaps when trolling, have your lure closer to the boat, lift your rod higher or slow your speed to stop them from diving so deep. Good luck!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRKxxHgAABNfgAAQQAUIEIgBVAA/99+gIACVRU9T01GnoRtJoDIyCJmkaTSbaoekaGn6oaAjJ6NEV3xHU5ifCe84tkBOtGE3ra4dElQ/W5wF7mW5Iy9oJqBjc2yjLwZxkNZUZQ3vXYNkXl7BdShmanj7TRSXhNgRltd9MpdkuhNmZybyLPN7Y8NqsoGp/PdFanCCfi7kinChICVjiPA=


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

RedPhoenix said:


> Perhaps a stumpjumper? They have interchangeable bibs, and the triangular default ones dive down to around 3m, from memory.
> 
> Caveat: Never caught a cod on one.
> 
> Red.


Correct, replaceable bibs to adjust the depth. And yes shortening the line will lift the lure in the water table....

Caveat: Caught dozens and dozens of Cod one them. And have dozens of them.... 8)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Definately not a cod god but have caught a 75cm and a 1m cod (not bad from a half dozen cod trips I reckon).
Both caught on an Oar-gee 60mm lure - comes in a 3.5m diving version. Same lure catches 30cm yellas.
If trolling and you don't want them to get too deep, only have a few metres of line out.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

You could try grinding the bib down with a belt sander then touch it up with some wet and dry 400 grit.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks as always for the suggestions guys, will give trolling closer in a bit more of a try and might just bite it and get some 60mm to add to the collection anyway :lol: Still kinda surprised stumpjumper are the only ones making a shallower diving lure, but as said I can always get some customs made. Always nice to own a few customs. Might get more hits with the smaller lure anyway, struggling as it is! Going for a murray trip in two weeks so hopefully will break the hoodoo.Thanks once again


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

theGT58 said:


> Any suggestions greatly appreciated, otherwise it may be a hacksaw job on the bibs myself.


Mate if you shorten the bib on any existing lure it might be advisable to move the tow point closer to the lure body. And a good start point is midway between the end of the bib and where it enters the body.


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

Give the halco rmg a go. Also predetek in the 150mm size


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Oar-Gee Oarsome 130 and the RMG Scorpion 125 3m+ should do the trick.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheers for the lure tips guys. Will be spending some more $$$ in search of a cod at Yarrawonga also in a few weeks.

Steven M: am more than happy to tell you where my 'local' is..... It's googong dam. Though a deep dam, at the moment with the highwater levels there's a few fishy looking spots that are relatively shallow and the cod apparently are easiest caught when they move into the shallows to warm up at this time of year. hence the lure search. Rumour has it the average cod size is legal size, I wouldn't know though as I've only seen pictures of the cod allegedly caught there. Apparently i'm not the only one to struggle there, mongrel of a place. The redfin there are quite friendly though and appear to attempt to mate with my cod lures on regular occasions as they are about the same size as the lure :lol: .


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheers mate! can see the collection getting a little larger this week...


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.stormlures.com/Original-Mag- ... lt,pd.html


----------



## Mzuri (Jan 19, 2010)

theGT58

If you are having problems locating an over 100mm lure for cod, try my version of the jointed stumpjumper. You can joint various sizes, or even make a snake, but you will need to modify the hook arrangement to what you desire. It's more buoyant than your standard stumpy, and trolls great, though if you decide to cast and retrieve across a heavy cross current it tends to blow out. By the way, it has a great swimming action which is much more alluring than the standard stumpy.

I rarely target cod with lures, so haven't had a chance to really test it out, and hence have only caught a few small ones. Anything is worth a go if the fish are shut down.

Rob


----------



## AlexHobie (Dec 12, 2011)

oar-gee is what you are after. Most cod we caught on a recent trip to Mulwala were on a purple/black oar-gee. Saying that, the cod I caught to win that comp was on a Rapal Deep Tail Dancer in a red tiger pattern. After a frustrating day it was that last thing in my tackle box to try. I shortned the line to run it around the 3m mark. see

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=54637 - Mulwala Murray Cod PB


----------

